# Paph liemianum



## Roy (Mar 27, 2007)

I am looking for clarification as to whether a 'variety' or 'forma' exists for P. liemianum and that is " giganteum"
I posted requesting cultural advise for P. gigantifolium but must have missunderstood the phone message.
I am receiving a plant, P.liemianum forma/var giganteum.
Google finds nothing, non of my books either. I understand that this plant was imported by a collector as a wild collected plant, not a nursery bred & raised plant.
Can anyone help please?
Roy.


----------



## slippertalker (Mar 27, 2007)

I've never heard of any scientifically named varieties of Paph liemianum. It is most likely something the collector came up to describe larger plants or flowers. The end result is that the purchaser expects that they are receiving something new. This was done quite often before the CITES I ban on importing Paph species, and sometimes they were something new.


----------



## Roy (Mar 28, 2007)

You could be right on the collectors extra name, it still happens today. I believe that the plant will be near flowering size so it wont take long to tell.
I can remember back 40+ years ago, there was a plant of Paph hirsutissimum var Giganteum being shown here which in thinking back was probably 'esquirolei' and yet in recent years 'esquirolei' is a huge thing, we just find new names and re-introduce it and make money.


----------

